# Bible sayings-- Biblical or Not?



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 3, 2015)

My bible study group has given us all homework of collecting some popular slogans, sayings, axioms, maxims, adages, etc. that are OFTEN ATTRIBUTED TO THE BIBLE (Old or New Testament).

We should then do some research to see if they are really quotes from scripture, rough paraphrases of scripture, or simply not from the bible at all (they could be consistent with biblical principles without being either a quote or close paraphrase of some chapter and verse of the bible.)

Can y'all help with this?

I've made some notes on the following ones, but I'd like to collect and analyze a few more:

"Waste not, want not."
"[if you] spare the rod, [then you will] spoil the child."
"God helps those who help themselves."

What others can you think of?


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 3, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> My bible study group has given us all homework of collecting some popular slogans, sayings, axioms, maxims, adages, etc. that are OFTEN ATTRIBUTED TO THE BIBLE (Old or New Testament).
> 
> We should then do some research to see if they are really quotes from scripture, rough paraphrases of scripture, or simply not from the bible at all (they could be consistent with biblical principles without being either a quote or close paraphrase of some chapter and verse of the bible.)
> 
> ...




Wisdom? It is fear of the lord.
Understanding?---avoidance of evil.

These are not  sayings, perhaps unfortunately. But imagine if they were?

Saying in use:

 That's  older than Job. Or, that's older than Herod. How old are they?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2015)

The lion shall lay down with the lamb.- Not biblical


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 3, 2015)

Cleanliness is next to Godliness


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 3, 2015)

Money is the root of all evil


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 3, 2015)

God will not give you more that you can handle.

This too shall pass.

Eve gave Adam the apple to eat.

God works in mysterious ways.

Hate the sin, love the sinner.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 3, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> The lion shall lay down with the lamb.- Not biblical



OH, I have to disagree with you there.  It's a very close summary of what the Bible says will happen in Isaiah 11:6 and 65:25.  What it actually says is that wolves and lambs will live together and feed together. Leopards will lie down with goats. Calves and lions and yearlings will be together. The lion will eat straw, like an ox would.
The serpent will eat only dust.
None of them will harm the others.

Saying "the lion shall lie down with the lamb" is a very close paraphrase that is totally accurate for the idea being conveyed. It's biblical. Just not a verbatim quote.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> OH, I have to disagree with you there.  It's a very close summary of what the Bible says will happen in Isaiah 11:6 and 65:25.  What it actually says is that wolves and lambs will live together and feed together. Leopards will lie down with goats. Calves and lions and yearlings will be together. The lion will eat straw, like an ox would.
> The serpent will eat only dust.
> None of them will harm the others.
> 
> Saying "the lion shall lie down with the lamb" is a very close paraphrase that is totally accurate for the idea being conveyed. It's biblical. Just not a verbatim quote.



Somewhat related;

Jeremiah 5:6
Therefore a lion from the forest will attack them, a wolf from the desert will ravage them, a leopard will lie in wait near their towns to tear to pieces any who venture out, for their rebellion is great and their backslidings many.

Micah 5:8
The remnant left in Israel will take their place among the nations. They will be like a lion among the animals of the forest, like a strong young lion among flocks of sheep and goats, pouncing and tearing as they go with no rescuer in sight.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 4, 2015)

"he11 hath no fury like a woman scorned." not in the bible


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 4, 2015)

There were 3 wise men. No number is given.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, y'all.  Final list:

"cleanliness is next to Godliness"
"spare the rod and spoil the child"
"waste not, want not"
"a leopard cannot change its spots"
"God helps those who help themselves"
"out of the mouths of babes"
"Straight and narrow way" (should be "strait", meaning narrow or constricted)
"the lion shall lie down with the lamb"


----------



## White Horse (Sep 9, 2015)

welderguy said:


> "he11 hath no fury like a woman scorned." not in the bible


 
That one is Shakespeare.


----------



## Will Galen (Dec 13, 2015)

The handwriting is on the wall.

See Daniel Chapter 5.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 13, 2015)

The patience of Job... I don't think that one is in there.... and it is not patience at all, more like perseverance.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> There were 3 wise men. No number is given.



What verse was that? Were they kings?


----------



## Will Galen (Dec 13, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> What verse was that? Were they kings?



Matthew 2:1,2

The Greek word μαγοι (mάgoi) is translated as “wise men” in the NKJV, KJV, and ESV, while the NASB and NIV use the word magi. Originally, the word often referred to a class of Persian wise men, and possibly priests, who were interpreters of special signs, particularly in astrology. Thus some Bibles refer to them as astrologers, WYC, NWT. 

The Good News Translation reads, "Jesus was born in the town of Bethlehem in Judea, during the time when Herod was king. Soon afterward, some men who studied the stars came from the East to Jerusalem."

The Bible doesn't give the number of men, nor are they called kings.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 13, 2015)

My guess why people assume there were three wise men is that there were three gifts given(gold,frankincence,and myrh)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info. on the three wise men. I wonder how it fits into Christianity in that they weren't Jews. I'm just assuming they weren't Jews. 
It could be an early lesson on salvation for all men seeking the truth.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2015)

welderguy said:


> "he11 hath no fury like a woman scorned." not in the bible



It should be!


----------

